# Look what I found inside yarn



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I thought I had plenty of yarn till I noticed this
Never had this happen before to me


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Refund required ??


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow! What make is it?


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow i have never seen or heard of anything like that before


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Speechless!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hadn't seen that before. Was it bought at a store, where it was a return; or was it bought online?


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, where was it from?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

CaroleD53 said:


> Wow! What make is it?


I'm not sure but I do keep the wrappers so I'm going to find it and send an email and pictures to them good job I only bought one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Squiter60 said:


> Hadn't seen that before. Was it bought at a store, where it was a return; or was it bought online?


I bought it from a LYS near where I live


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Do you think it could have been a dummy display ball sold by mistake?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jenven said:


> Do you think it could have been a dummy display ball sold by mistake?


That makes sense maybe I should go back to LYS first before I start complaining


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

jenven said:


> Do you think it could have been a dummy display ball sold by mistake?


Never thought of that! 
:thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Let us know what they say.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow! Yes you should go to LYS as they would appreciate knowing about that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's what I want to know also. Contact the seller or manufacturer and see what they 'suggest.' IMHO It should be replaced with new yarn in same color lot. If lot not available, they should replace all yarn of that type which you have for project. Let us know how you do.



CaroleD53 said:


> Wow! What make is it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You may also want to talk to LYS. Perhaps it happened there.



Swedenme said:


> I bought it from a LYS near where I live


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I would weigh it without the sponge before you do anything. If its supposed to be 50gm and you've only got say 25gms I would contact whoever you bought it from. If you have the correct weight I shouldnt think you have any comeback and if it is correct (which I seriously doubt) look on the bright side, you've obtained a free sponge.
Ive never seen anything like that, what a cheat!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Coral McRae said:


> Speechless!


Me too.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

st1tch said:


> I would weigh it without the sponge before you do anything. If its supposed to be 50gm and you've only got say 25gms I would contact whoever you bought it from. If you have the correct weight I shouldnt think you have any comeback and if it is correct (which I seriously doubt) look on the bright side, you've obtained a free sponge.
> Ive never seen anything like that, what a cheat!


I wondered that too. It may just be the way that company packs it. It is a bit of a con as it makes the ball look bigger but if it says 50g (or whatever weight) there's nothing you can do. Take the bit you've knitted off the needle and pop it on the kitchen scales with the rest of the ball and you'll find out how much wool you actually have.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I had plenty of yarn till I noticed this
> Never had this happen before to me


I think it was on KP that I read that some customers had returned unused single yarn balls with the labels on to the shop and had been re-imbursed for them. The store did not know till the next buyer returned them that the centres had been stuffed with tissues.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

minniemo said:


> I think it was on KP that I read that some customers had returned unused single yarn balls with the labels on to the shop and had been re-imbursed for them. The store did not know till the next buyer returned them that the centres had been stuffed with tissues.


That's a nasty trick to do . Some small LYS s are really struggling and don't need to lose stock like that


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I remember many years ago buying cotton yarn with this same type of sponge inside. If you purchased the yarn saying x number of yards or x number of grams and that is what you received, you have not been ripped off. But, if you did not received the quantities on the label, you need to inform your LYS.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG! That's shocking! :shock:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Never seen that before!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I am sitting with my mouth open in disbelief, please let us know the outcome


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Yikes! Never seen that before. 
Marge


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> I am sitting with my mouth open in disbelief, please let us know the outcome


I'm taking it back tomorrow . The lady who owns the shop is very nice so I'm not expecting any problems on getting a replacement but it is a puzzle as to how it got that way . Although I have read a few explanations


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

minniemo said:


> I think it was on KP that I read that some customers had returned unused single yarn balls with the labels on to the shop and had been re-imbursed for them. The store did not know till the next buyer returned them that the centres had been stuffed with tissues.


That's exactly what I was thinking too.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

yikes take it back :thumbup:


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Do let us know what the outcome of this unfortunate incident is. My first thought was it was a returned item with something added by the person returning it after using the centre too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is terrible! Hope you get a replacement skein.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Some manufacturers do wrap yarn around foam rubber or cardboard to help it keep it's shape probably when knitting. If you have more than one ball check the centre of those first before returning to the shop. Or weigh the ball plus what you have already worked to see if it's the correct weight.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is odd


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder if that's what someone had left and they put it up that way to receive a refund.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Very very strange..... This requires a full refund and 100 balls gratis.
Tashi


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

What a disappointment


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

what is it? foam?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Major refund coming up. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Talk about flim-flam...buyer beware!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh dear! At least it was a sponge and not an animal !


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Let us know what their reaction is when you ask for your refund. Out of interest as to how they. Can explain this.
Tashi


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry double press


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

That is awful. Please post what you find out.

Fiona. &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

The LYS will want to know this. I'm sure the owner did not do anything to deceive, I don't think we should jump to that conclusion. Perhaps a customer did it in order to receive a refund for a skein partly used.

Bring it back to the LYS just the way you have it. Let the owner weigh the yarn (without the sponge, of course). And I'm sure she will make good on it, this is probably gonna be a big surprise to her, too!

I would think that the LYS owner would exchange it and perhaps give you another skein just to make up for the inconvenience.

*Do* let us know the outcome!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have never seen anything like that!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

I have never had that happen..anxious to hear the outcome.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I had plenty of yarn till I noticed this
> Never had this happen before to me


I have done a little research on this topic and found this information that was posted in 2005. It may shed some light on your experience. I have included the link to the article I read.

Posted - 11/18/2005 : 5:08:04 PM 
________________________________________
Is this a common practice? I just got to the end of a ball of Adrienne Vittadini "Martina" yarn (70% merino, 30% silk) that I got on sale at Webs, and in the middle was a little donut of squishy foam! I have to say, I felt a little cheated. I don't have any accurate scales, or I'd weigh another ball to see if the 50 grams includes the foam or not!

http://www.knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?

ARCHIVE=true&topic_id=46623
Posted - 11/21/2005 : 10:57:07 AM 
________________________________________
Many yarns need a centre core of some sort otherwise you`d be buying a tangle. The core can be cardboard, polystyrene, foam or paper.

But....weighing a ball of yarn (without core) can give different weights for trhe same ball on different days so that`s not accurate either. Yarn weight can vary with the weight of atmospheric moisture it picks up. Wool and wool blends are particularly notorious for this, as the ball weight can vary by as much as 10-15%. I bet a given ball of yarn weighs more here in good old damp Scotland than it does in one of your dry climate states!

It`s yardage that`s important, really, nor weight. The manufacturer will have a weight-yardage standard, taken under controlled conditions, for each yarn. That`s what you buy, yardage, at whatever conditions it`s balled at in 50 or 100g balls or whatever at the factory. The yardage won`t change with climatic conditions, or not enough to matter anyway. (It will technically contract or expand in cold/heat I expect, but very little.) So yes, yarn is ultimately sold by weight but it`s the factory weight under controlled conditions =x yards of yarn, not what it weighs on your uncalibrated scales in your hot dry/steamy kitchen.

So if you REALLY want to check out your ball of yarn, measure it.But just remember that ultimately its your stitches per inch knitting tension that`s going to determine if you need an extra ball or less over that stated in the pattern.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Some yarn comes that way. Some companies use cardboard cores to wrap the yarn around, some use foam and some use what i call stuffing. If all balls are like that then you probably have the correct yardage in the ball. I just worked some Jaeger Java and it had a foam core cause without it you would end up with a mess as the yarn unwinds so fast. From the look of the yarn, that is probably what they have done.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Can't wait to hear the outcome.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I had plenty of yarn till I noticed this
> Never had this happen before to me


Oh my gosh!!!!


----------



## Texas Midwife (May 27, 2015)

Could this be a skein that was used and returned?


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm guessing it was was intended & not meant to deceive, but I'm looking forward to hearing the explanation too.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have had some like that before. Was in a bag given to me by a friend. They still had the labels on them so I assume they were done that way on purpose. Small amount of yarn on label, the skein looked bigger. I guess some companies do that so the skeins are easier to handle. Not sure.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a shock to find you have been "done" in such a way! That is terrible! I hope you are recompensed! but reading others opinions, it might be normal please let us know the outcome


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

What was the yardage on the skein? Weigh your project. Curious to see what yarn shop has to say. I have seen this on expensive delicate yarns.

Rhonda


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Never seen that done before. I hope they will replace it.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I got some yarn recently that had that in it too. I don't remember the company though. I did purchase enough as I went by the yardage on the package but it still seems a bit deceitful to me. Not a good practice in my opinion.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Pinquoin yarn packaged their yarn that way.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I would definitely go back to they LYS and show them this. I have to say my thought before reading the post was she found a crochet hook and your comment was to keep it or return it.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting topic. I've never had this happen, but interested in the outcome of discussions with LYS.


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

Was the weight of the yarn as advertised? (minus the sponge)


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

The more I look at it, the more think it's just the way it is packaged. Does make the ball look bigger though!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Very interesting. I am also curious as to the reaction of the LYS reaction. It also seems like a decent idea when you are hand winding a ball. Could provide a decent grip spot so the ball doesn't flip out of your hand onto the floor only to have the cat pounce on it.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is a good thing that you were not nearly finished and couldn't get more yarn. It is probably a display skein.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I bought it from a LYS near where I live


That's lucky! Is the yardage quoted on the label? A return discussion is in order, for sure..... She/he might want to check other yarn in stock from the same company! Looks like a scam to me! The owner also, might have been taken! Lucky you have a living someone to talk to & show it too!


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

Would love to know the outcome ! Very strange !


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

snughollow said:


> It is a good thing that you were not nearly finished and couldn't get more yarn. It is probably a display skein.


Oh ok! Makes sense! Likely a mistake or oversight!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've seen this before in yarns that shouldn't be squashed when balled. It keeps the fibers lofty. It's not a selling ploy to add weight or anything. I don't see this often, but I have seen it several times. Check the label and see if it says anything. I'm sure it's just their way of packaging/wrapping their yarn.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

T said:


> I've seen this before in yarns that shouldn't be squashed when balled. It keeps the fibers lofty. It's not a selling ploy to add weight or anything. I don't see this often, but I have seen it several times. Check the label and see if it says anything. I'm sure it's just their way of packaging/wrapping their yarn.


Thanks! We are all learning something, here. I guess what matters is that the specified yardage is there, as labeled.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Check the yarn weight. I have seen and used yarn with foam cores. Sometimes, the yarns are simply delicate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just lo let you all know . I took the yarn back and had no trouble getting a new one . Judy the owner was as baffled as me but thought like some of you that it was a display one that mistakenly got in with the other yarn and will be getting in touch with her suppliers she did offer me my money back to but I was happy with just getting the yarn


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

I am knitting a project now and the yarn is wrapped around sponge wedge. I thought it was a great idea. It is delicate yarn, and I thought it was an innovative idea, adding protection against tangling.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just lo let you all know . I took the yarn back and had no trouble getting a new one . Judy the owner was as baffled as me but thought like some of you that it was a display one that mistakenly got in with the other yarn and will be getting in touch with her suppliers she did offer me my money back to but I was happy with just getting the yarn


I have seen yarn packaged that way to prevent tangling. Was it only that one ball that had a foam core?


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted without a problem !


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

i have had that experience and was VERY surprised.
My yarn came from Europe.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I had plenty of yarn till I noticed this
> Never had this happen before to me


That is awful I hope you can take the yarn back and get a refund that is swindling you out of a lot of yarn


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

WOW! And I thought it was bad when I found a sewing needle inside my skein yesterday. At least I only got poked and not shorted of yarn.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

What manufacturer/name of yarn is it? I don't think you said. Is that the only ball of that yarn you have? Have you ever used it before?

I'd also look it up on the yarn co website to see if it says anything about being put up with a foam core. 

I've never seen anything like it before!!! Please do come back and post what they tell you at the shop!!


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

For some odd reason this foam/sponge insert thing creeps me out. 

I'm glad you had a positive result.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I had plenty of yarn till I noticed this
> Never had this happen before to me


This happened to me four years ago. I bought some Plymouth Yarn "Oh My" at $5.00 for 50 grams, 70 yards, to make a baby blanket. It was heavenly to knit with but was I ever shocked to find a wad of foam in the middle of every ball of yarn. Thought it was part of "packaging." Still have a couple of balls in stash.. if I had a scale would weigh ball with/without foam to see if I paid for 50 grams of yarn and/or 45 grams of yarn, 5 grams of foam.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I had plenty of yarn till I noticed this
> Never had this happen before to me


This happened to me four years ago. I bought some Plymouth Yarn "Oh My" at $5.00 for 50 grams, 70 yards, to make a baby blanket. It was heavenly to knit with but was I ever shocked to find a wad of foam in the middle of every ball of yarn. Thought it was part of "packaging." Still have a couple of balls in stash.. if I had a scale would weigh ball with/without foam to see if I paid for 50 grams of yarn and/or 45 grams of yarn, 5 grams of foam.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Wow, never seen that. I didn't know they made dummy yarn balls for display purposes. I learn something new every day on this blog. I hope someone makes it right for you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I thought you found a pearl inside the yarn. Quelle dommage.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just lo let you all know . I took the yarn back and had no trouble getting a new one . Judy the owner was as baffled as me but thought like some of you that it was a display one that mistakenly got in with the other yarn and will be getting in touch with her suppliers she did offer me my money back to but I was happy with just getting the yarn


Never saw anything like that before.

I'm glad that you were able to get a new ball and the owner was a surprised as you were and will be contacting her supplier.


----------



## AntiqueKat (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had small "sponge" shapes in the center of some fancy small skein imported yarn (Italy I think) but nothing like that. It should be worth an inquarary to the store or manufacturer.


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

Mad loch said:


> Refund required ??


I have never had that happen either. I sure hope you had enough yarn or could get some of the same IF YOU CAN.

Can you tell us what kind of yarn or where you got it?
I sure hope you had enough!!!!!


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

Plymouth Oh my yarn has that inside, I think several yarns have it....I don't know why?


----------



## Auntviz (Jun 30, 2011)

I have bought yarn with a sponge middle, but I knew it was there. Usually was fancy lightweight yarn.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I worked in a yarn shop and have seen that before. Some manufactures use a foam core. You should be looking at yardage for you pattern vs. weight so there isn't any concern about the foam weight which wouldn't be significant.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I have seen this before. You are getting the full amount of yarn according to the label. The company has done this to keep the yarn from collapsing in on it's self when it is shipped from the manufacturer. 
I have not seen it done recently but, I have some older yarn in my stash that is packaged in this manner.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Oh, that is sneaky. Take it back or bring it to someone's attention at the factory where it comes from.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sure I rec'd a sponge inside a ball of yarn at least once before & never thought anything of it. I just thought it was nice & lightweight. I've certainly seen cardboard (which is much heavier) inside some.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I've seen several yarns, particularly fancy ones, put up that way. I doubt that you have been cheated in either weight or yardage.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

I've never seen that before. Surely it's a mistake


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

As so many have suggested, I'd contact the seller or the manufacturer of the yarn and request a refund as well as an explanation as to why this happened.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

minniemo said:


> I think it was on KP that I read that some customers had returned unused single yarn balls with the labels on to the shop and had been re-imbursed for them. The store did not know till the next buyer returned them that the centres had been stuffed with tissues.


I've heard of this before too. This is why many wool shops won't give refunds on unused balls, because so often this type of nasty trick is played on them. You can't blame them, and to be fair, most of us can always use an extra ball of wool for something.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> That makes sense maybe I should go back to LYS first before I start complaining


sadly, the other option was someone faked a full skein to get their money back! :hunf:


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

it goes by weight. weigh it with the amount you have already knit


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

:shock: :?: :?:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Tarnation7 (May 11, 2013)

I have been told that some people buy yarn from a store like Walmart with a no question return policy and find that other people have bought yarn and used what they needed and then stuffed it like your picture and returned it to get a refund. Never happened to me but something to consider.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

I would take this yarn back where I got it and tell them Inwantbabrefund.

Linda


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

jenven said:


> Do you think it could have been a dummy display ball sold by mistake?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just lo let you all know . I took the yarn back and had no trouble getting a new one . Judy the owner was as baffled as me but thought like some of you that it was a display one that mistakenly got in with the other yarn and will be getting in touch with her suppliers she did offer me my money back to but I was happy with just getting the yarn


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

unbelievable but it just may be shop display/ sample. Odd in any event.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

unbelievable but it just may be shop display/ sample. Odd in any event.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, what a shock!!

Donna K


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

What was the length measurement on the label?? I'd suggest contacting the fiber company.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a bummer! Hope you get it replaced. Jberg


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Be sure to notify the "company" and ask for another skein or a refund!!!


----------



## chinook2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow. That's a first...I hope!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like you should be marching back to hear their story for this.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wrong on so many levels...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Never heard of this and curious to know how you progress with your inquiries.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have some yarn with a sponge inside as well, the yardage is still not what I would call a lot, less than 100 yards.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

If that was bought at a LYS, maybe someone returned it after having used a bit. That is not a nice thing to find.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

No matter the weight or amount of yarn you received, the intent was to make you think you received more yarn than you actually did. Any manufacturer that winds yarn around a core of foam is doing it only to deceive you. It isn't necessary for yarn to be wound around a core and the core adds a cost to the manufacture. The only way that expense is justified is by increased sales from making people think they are getting more yarn than they actually receive. It is deceptive salesmanship no matter how you approach the topic.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have had yarn like this before years ago. Don't remember what brand of yarn it was.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I took it back on Monday and got a replacement and was offered a refund to but was happy with just getting a replacement and Judy the owner was going to question the supplier about the yarn


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I took it back on Monday and got a replacement and was offered a refund to but was happy with just getting a replacement and Judy the owner was going to question the supplier about the yarn


Does the new ball not have foam?


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I would think it might be someone's attempt to return a 1/2 a ball of yarn and put a sponge in it to make it look like a full ball. Just a thought..........


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

CaroleD53 said:


> Does the new ball not have foam?


No we checked😄


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I have done a little research on this topic and found this information that was posted in 2005. It may shed some light on your experience. I have included the link to the article I read.
> 
> Posted - 11/18/2005 : 5:08:04 PM
> ________________________________________
> ...


In 2000 I bought Adrienne Vittadini yarn from my LYS. I sill have the yarn from the sweater. I frogged the sweateras the lady that ordered it never picked it up. All that yarn was wound around donut shaped sponge.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> No matter the weight or amount of yarn you received, the intent was to make you think you received more yarn than you actually did. Any manufacturer that winds yarn around a core of foam is doing it only to deceive you. It isn't necessary for yarn to be wound around a core and the core adds a cost to the manufacture. The only way that expense is justified is by increased sales from making people think they are getting more yarn than they actually receive. It is deceptive salesmanship no matter how you approach the topic.


I tend to agree. Marketing now days is based on deception and we need to be on our toes. It probably is sold by weight but made to look like more or the same as a competitor ball that has more yarn and one assumes is the same amount without reading the label. I personally do not buy something that is marketed this way. So all of you out there poke you fingers into those balls and make sure it's all yarn!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just lo let you all know . I took the yarn back and had no trouble getting a new one . Judy the owner was as baffled as me but thought like some of you that it was a display one that mistakenly got in with the other yarn and will be getting in touch with her suppliers she did offer me my money back to but I was happy with just getting the yarn


Good! I'm relieved as I didn't want to think someone had purposely done it to deceive.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad to hear that you got this resolved. Happy Needling with your new yarn. Jberg


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

No way! That's crazy.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Creepy!! is this how the yarn usually comes? or did someone buy it and return it with the sponge?


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been knitting & crocheting for over 50 years and that's a 1st for me, also... :thumbdown:


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

I would be less than happy. I hope you do something about this. Cynthia


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's unacceptable!!!


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Glad things worked out for you! Happy knitting!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I had plenty of yarn till I noticed this
> Never had this happen before to me


Wow...Never have heard of this before...I would go back to the place I bought it, and show it to them...or what about writting to the company of the yarn?


----------

